# Names to numbers



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anybody put names to these registration numbers ?

H.258 SCARBOROUGH 1996
WY.176 WHITBY 1996
WY.206
PH.361 PLYMOUTH 1992
FH.345 PLYMOUTH 1992


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I see elsewhere that someone has been searching since 2008 for the first one!

geoff


----------

